
The Coronavirus and a Deflationary Crisis - dnprock
https://bitflate.org/post/2020/04/11/the-coronavirus-and-a-deflationary-crisis.html
======
elipsey
"Nobody could have imagined the Coronavirus crisis. But the scope and damage
are enormous. The Black Swan event is here. Nassim Taleb calls it a White
Swan, an expected pandemic that will eventually happen. You can buy his book
to learn this distinction."

I'm confused by this comment. If Phuoc Do, the author of this blog post,
disagrees with Taleb about what a "Black Swan" event is, what does he think it
means instead, and why is he citing Taleb?

~~~
dnprock
Author here. The Coronavirus impact on the economy is a surprise for me. Hence
I view it as a Black Swan. Taleb calls it a White Swan. Maybe, he foresees it.
The definition depends on the observer.

~~~
aaron695
Taleb is an idiot.

Black Swan has no real meaning.

But if Black Swan did have a meaning it's not things that are a surprise.

The fact people call the Coronavirus a Black Swan shows how useless the idea
of a Black Swan is.

But then it has no meaning, so maybe that's the way the language has moved and
you are right. Now Black Swan are when things we don't predict happen. Like a
server going down or a pandemic.

~~~
badpiece
I think you need to reconsider who the idiot is

